# Retirement



## terrytynski

Hi guys, I'm planning to move to Pattaya when I retire in around 20 months. I have used this site before and got valuable tips from expats already living there, so hoping for more of the same.
I have been a collector of WW2 memorabilia for years and plan to bring my collection with me, however, part of that collection is replica firearms, swords and daggers and I found out that I need to get a permit from Thai Ministry of the Interior to bring them in. I thought that would be simple, so sent them an e-mail......then another, and another, but no response. I also e-mailed Thai customs with the same result.
Can anyone advise me how to go about getting this permit when I can't get anyone to respond to my e-mails?
Thanks in advance,

Terry Tynski :confused2:


----------



## joseph44

It may be better to contact a shipping-agent in the UK which is connected to a worldwide network with a colleague in Thailand. 
That would make things easier.

As for e-mails to Thai govt departments............hardly any English available there, so don't expect an answer from them.


----------



## Sawasdeekrap

Hi,

If you get a permit at all to bring these items in to the country prepare yourself for a fullgrown tax invoice. It's expensive.
Greetz.


----------



## mister fixit

I should introduce you to my pal here, who is also a militaria collector.


----------



## Bangkok Baz

Id find a decent shipping agent to take the strain and hassle out of it for you


----------



## terrytynski

Thanks guys. After talking online to a Thai policeman, I feel it's more trouble than it's worth. Crazy UK laws mean that I can GIVE the firearm replicas to friends although SELLING them would be a criminal offence, so I'll just need to take the financial hit and put a smile on a friends face. Disappointing, but not the end of the World.


----------

